# Guthrie Govan playing an 8 string Strandberg



## JoeyBTL (Oct 13, 2014)

Saw someone talking about the on Facebook. Its an awesome performance, even though you can't see much of Guthrie. Its still cool to see him playing an 8. I doubt we'll see him djenting in the Aristocrats anytime soon though. It seems he most likely has it to cover more ground with such a gig but still interesting to see none the less.


----------



## TheStig1214 (Oct 13, 2014)

I thought he had an endorsement/sig with Charvel? Hmmm, maybe we'll see a strandberg Govan model.

Indeed interesting, I didn't know he had any sort of experience with ERGs, as great as he is he seems like a dedicated 6 stringer.


----------



## JoeyBTL (Oct 13, 2014)

I would really doubt he'd give up a signature with a company under FMIC for an 8 string that he doesn't typically play, but who knows. His sigs been "out" for almost a year and it doesn't seem like they've made any to be sold.


----------



## TheStig1214 (Oct 13, 2014)

Not saying it'd be an 8. But adding Guthrie to strandberg's building lineup would certainly be interesting.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Oct 13, 2014)

Very, very cool. Thank you for sharing! 

Love this song too.


----------



## JoeyBTL (Oct 13, 2014)

Xiphos68 said:


> Very, very cool. Thank you for sharing!
> 
> Love this song too.



 you can find a lot more of him up there with them if you just search Hans Zimmer revealed. He's using other guitars as well haha


----------



## InCasinoOut (Oct 14, 2014)

TheStig1214 said:


> Indeed interesting, I didn't know he had any sort of experience with ERGs, as great as he is he seems like a dedicated 6 stringer.



Well, Guthrie's already proficient even on fretless 6s with no markers. I'm sure any amount of extra strings is hardly a problem for him to adapt to.


----------



## AuroraTide (Oct 14, 2014)

Cool clip! When I saw him at a master class a while back he mentioned he had been playing an 8 string lately. Would be cool to hear a bit more of him playing one


----------



## milker97 (Oct 14, 2014)

Great clip.
I wonder why Ola has not mentioned anywhere about Guthrie playing a strandy.



AuroraTide said:


> Cool clip! When I saw him at a master class a while back he mentioned he had been playing an 8 string lately. Would be cool to hear a bit more of him playing one



I was at the same workshop &#8211;it was awesome btw- he did mention about 8 string something like opening new challenges for him


----------



## oneblackened (Oct 14, 2014)

Huh, so he is. That's interesting.


----------



## Kwirk (Oct 14, 2014)

I'm okay with this


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Oct 15, 2014)

^That would just be cheating. Literally, the biggest form of cheating ever.


----------



## MemphisHawk (Oct 15, 2014)

Haha, "SHUT UP AND TAKE MY MONEY!"


----------



## Sumsar (Oct 15, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cAB2jHcpXzQ

Matthias actually also says here around 1:55 that Guthrie ordered an 8 string strandberg.

About the endorsement: I think the usual thing is for people to have their big label endorsements, like Guthrie has Carvel, Tosin has Ibanez, and so on, and then they get these one of guitars which their main company is apparently okay with, as Strandberg is not really a competitor, because it is not mass produced (Consider if strandberg had a Corean Boden-7 or 8 with crappy hardware and wood, but still headless an endur-neck for 500$ (HOLY ....)).


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Oct 15, 2014)

Everything I've ever wanted in life all rolled into one package/performance!

I can't even comprehend what I'm viewing though!


----------



## Zalbu (Oct 15, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m9q2kBSYCio&feature=player_detailpage#t=331

@5:30, I've never seen that kind of visual metronome before, that looks really cool!


----------



## Khoi (Oct 16, 2014)

TheStig1214 said:


> I thought he had an endorsement/sig with Charvel? Hmmm, maybe we'll see a strandberg Govan model.



Just because a guitarist is playing another guitar brand doesn't mean that he is getting a signature guitar with said brand or switched endorsers


----------



## TheStig1214 (Oct 16, 2014)

Khoi said:


> Just because a guitarist is playing another guitar brand doesn't mean that he is getting a signature guitar with said brand or switched endorsers



Lol I was being purposefully overly-speculative. I realize it's a one off sorta thing.


----------



## brycegoertzen (Oct 16, 2014)

Kwirk said:


> I'm okay with this



HAHAHAHA. That would be the supergroup of the decade


----------



## emroth (Oct 21, 2014)

I also see an Axe FX 2 back there... Guthrie, what's up with you?


----------



## Thorerges (Oct 21, 2014)

emroth said:


> I also see an Axe FX 2 back there... Guthrie, what's up with you?



He's been using them forever. 

Anyway, like almost everyone here - I would be down with seeing him play an 8 string. I'm not expecting metal or anything, but he would do some incredible things with that instrument.


----------



## Vairish (Oct 27, 2014)

Marco Minnemann just posted a picture on Facebook with a Strandberg 8-string (possibly Guthries?). He also said he's finished the writing process for the new Aristocrats album


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 27, 2014)

Khoi said:


> Just because a guitarist is playing another guitar brand doesn't mean that he is getting a signature guitar with said brand or switched endorsers



On top of that, there's a slightly updated model of his Charvel coming out in the next month or two. 

SSO: Masters of jumping to conclusions.


----------



## Ibzzus (Oct 27, 2014)

Can't wait to see what that genius does with an 8 string. This should be epic.


----------



## The Hiryuu (Oct 27, 2014)

Sumsar said:


> Guthrie has Carvel



I would think if any guitarist had an ice cream cake endorsement it'd be Yngwie.


----------



## MemphisHawk (Oct 28, 2014)

Your wish may have just come true.


----------



## shikamaru (Oct 29, 2014)

Seems like the video has been removed due to copyright claims, anyone knows if there are pics somewhere. BTW the pic with Marco Minnemann is nice !


----------



## shikamaru (Dec 5, 2014)

here&#8217;s a video of Marco playing it:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9dupNxO4EDg


----------



## canuck brian (Dec 5, 2014)

Khoi said:


> Just because a guitarist is playing another guitar brand doesn't mean that he is getting a signature guitar with said brand or switched endorsers



pssst! you're on sevenstring.org!


----------



## putnut77 (Dec 5, 2014)

I wouldn't mind seeing Guthrie play an 8 string on the new aristocrats album...


----------

